# Another Teacher



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Say Teacher Raped Boy While Friend Watched*

*Woman Accused Of Sex With Boy Dozens Of Times*

*DOVER, Del. -- *An elementary school teacher accused of having sex with a 13-year-old student has been arrested and charged with multiple counts of rape, authorities said.

Rachel Holt, 34, allegedly had sex with the boy 28 times during the last week of March, and on at least one occasion allowed the boy's 12-year-old friend to watch. She also plied the two youngsters with alcohol, according to New Castle County Police. (Click here to see picture of the teacher.)

Holt, a science teacher at Claymont Elementary School, was arrested early Tuesday and charged with 28 counts of first-degree rape, two counts of providing alcohol to a minor, and one count of unlawfully dealing with a child.

She was being held at the Baylor Women's Correctional Institute under $560,450 cash bail.

County police spokesman Cpl. Trinidad Navarro said the rape charges stem from the age of the alleged victim, who was one of Holt's students, and the fact that she was in a position of trust and authority.

Holt has worked for the past three years at Claymont Elementary, according to Brandywine School District officials. She transferred to Claymont after working at Brandywine's Mount Pleasant Elementary School, said Ellen Marie Cooper, staff attorney for the district.

Acting county police chief Lt. Col. Scott McLaren said the boy's father contacted authorities after becoming suspicious that his son was having an inappropriate relationship with his teacher. Among other things, the father indicated that his son had lied to him about staying at a relative's home when he actually had spent the night at Holt's condominium.

Authorities said Holt also took the boy out for dinner and allowed him to drive her vehicle.

Holt was questioned by investigators late Monday night and waived her right to have an attorney present, Navarro said. Detectives executed a search warrant at her residence and recovered several items of evidence.

A telephone message left at Holt's home was not immediately returned.

New Castle County police do not yet know whether Holt, who also has taught at three other schools in the area, had sexual encounters with other students, Navarro said.

Cooper refused to discuss Holt's employment status but said a substitute teacher was teaching her classes.

Robin Taylor, associate secretary for assessment and accountability with the state Department of Education, said Holt taught at Marion T. Academy charter school in Wilmington from 2000 to 2003 before transferring to Mount Pleasant.

Bob Krebs, spokesman for the Catholic Diocese of Wilmington, said Holt also taught at Christ our King, a now-closed diocesan elementary school in Wilmington, from 1997 to 1999. Krebs said Holt also may have taught at Ursuline Academy, a privately run Catholic school in Wilmington.

Ursuline president Elena Bingham did not immediately return a telephone message left at her home Tuesday.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

I'd rather hit myself in the privates with a balpeen hammer then dance with that "SWEEEET" looking chick. Poor kid!!!!!!


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

Uhgly


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

tomcats said:


> I'd rather hit myself in the privates with a balpeen hammer then dance with that "SWEEEET" looking chick. Poor kid!!!!!!


Yeah! NASTY!











> Rachel Holt, 34, allegedly had sex with the boy 28 times during the last week of March


Boy, that 13 y/o kid is a machine, huh?


----------



## motivated (May 2, 2005)

That kid is probably the best wingman in the making I have ever seen. Hoah!


----------

